# Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende



## Limnos (9. Juni 2011)

*Welche Pflanze ist das????????????*​


----------



## pyro (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

1 __ Rhododendron??


----------



## VolkerN (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

Hallo Wolfgang,

also ich find du hast bei den Bildern Steigerungsschwierigkeiten wie bei "Wer wird Millionaer" drin. 


Beim ersten Bild bestaetige ich den __ Rhododendron ...auf dem letzten Bild sind meiner Meinung nach Lupinen zu sehen.


----------



## anlu (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

6. Bild : Fatsia japonica???????
8. Bild : Euphorbia ..................................KA!
2. Bild : Polygonatum odoratum ???????


----------



## bekamax (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

Hi,
1+7 Kirschlorbeer?
2 __ Schwertlilie?
6 __ Feige?

Liebe Grüße aus der Weststeiermark
Karin


----------



## anlu (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

Nr 9: Veronica spicata??????

(1 und 7 sind meiner meinung nach nicht kirschlorbeer aber rhodi auch nicht, max azalee neue züchtung, aber ich habe )


----------



## Andreas A. (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

Will es auch mal versuchen-
1 __ Sumpfporst (Ledum palustre)
2 Entweder __ Salomonsiegel oder Vielblütiger __ Weißwurz
5 Moschuskraut (Adoxa moschatelina)
6 Zimmeraralie (Fatsia japonica)
7 __ Schneeball (deutscher name ???) Viburnum nudum 
8 Kreuzblättrige __ Wolfsmilch (Euphorbia lathyris)
9 Ähriger __ Ehrenpreis (Veronica spicata)

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Limnos (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

Folgende Namen wären richtig:

1) Labradortee o. Grönlandischer __ Sumpfporst (Ledum groenlandicum)
2) Vielblütige __ Weißwurz (Polygonatum multiflorum)
3) __ Schaublatt (Rodgersia podophylla Bronzeblatt)
4) Spitzfrüchtige Mondviole (Lunaria rediviva)
5) Moschuskraut (Adoxa moschatellina)
6) Zimmeraralie (Fatsia japonica) wächst bei mir seit Jahren draußen ohne Winterschutz
7) __ Orangenblume (Choysia ternata)
8) Spring __ Wolfsmilch (Wühlmauspflanze) (Euphorbia lathyris)
9) Sibirischer __ Ehrenpreis (Veronicastrum sibiricum)


----------



## bekamax (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzenquiz zum Wochenende*

Oh, oh.... 

Wünsche allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche!
Karin


----------

